# Do's and Don'ts



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Anyone got any do's and dont's during the 2ww??  On my second 2ww, off work this time. Thanks in advance xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi there
Your recent history looks quite similar to mine!!! So felt I had to reply as also in 2 ww with OTD 4th Nov!!
I had a chemical too. Your egg response this time looks really good, I was worried we wouldn't even get to transfer, a stressful few days but luckily  the 2 only 2 that fertilised from 9 (7 mature) made it through to 3 day transfer so ET was Saturday. I was on Gonal f this time with menopur and got great follies and pleased with 7 mature absolutely gutted to only get 2 fertilised. 


I am trying to take it pretty easy this time, our little boy is nearly 3 so not easy but resting when I can, sure I should be eating better, trying to keep my water up. This could be our last chance and my eggs seem to be declining   


What are you doing this time?


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hi Tiny, was just reading your history, you are one brave woman    i totally changed my eating habit this time round and i'm sure thats why i got good egg quality. Although the end result mite no be down to the healthy eating, i believe its in gods hands at this stage.

I have took 7 weeks off work this time to give this the best chance i can, i often wonder is this the best thing to do,am sure if we knew the answers then we would do what we had to. 

The dreaded 2ww, wot are you planning to fill your days, or does your little one do that for you,lol. I wish you all the luck and hopefully we'll be winners this time round xxx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Naddie


Keep busy! Make sure you get up at a reasonable time and make sure you keep to a routeen! On my 2ww i always made sure i walked the dogs by 11, then i would go to the shop buy something for tea.  Watch a bit of tv, and then do some baking.  If i got invited out i would always go, and of course if i felt tiired i would rest.  but keeping busy saved my sanity. xxxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

It is impossible to know which makes it so hard but I slept most if this afternoon,  might still be the sedation drug? I am taking it pretty easy. The next 3 days little one in nursery so that will be easier as I can't lift him, which is really hard  . I am off work and may cook and shop! No big heavy shopping though, no heavy housework. I don't want to do anything I might regret. 


What eating did you change? I regret not changing eating earlier and getting more protein. Interested to know what you did.


Can you remember the pineapple juice thing. Is it that drinking juice, not from concentrate, is good at this point? I think it is. 


Huge good luck to you too    
X


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi. Im also on the 2WW on our 2nd round of IVF. 1st time round I we did everything we could. I had a week off work, acupuncture, ate like health freaks, rested, pineapple core etc and still for BFN from a Grade A and B blast.

This time we had a grade B and C blast put back (OTD 2/11) and I am just living life as usual eating well and drinking plenty and avoiding obvious stuff like heavy lifting, the hot tub, hot baths, drink and caffine.  In my crazy head I think we did everything last time and got nothing so just live life as normal.

This road is so hard. Were only 3DP5DT and already feeling very low about it as this is our last chance.
x


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Nothing, except i made sure i had my 5 a day and drunk lots and lots of water.  Everyones different but i dont really believe you can do much to control the outcome. xx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Morning Ladies  


How are we all today? I've decided to have a wee morning in bed, with my breakfast, magazine and laptop,lol. Tummy has that butterfly feeling, had it from ET yesterday.

Tiny,  When i started my stims, i had a protein shake every morning, for 2 weeks, soup for lunch and a chicken or ommolette type of dinner, i ended up losting 11lbs in the past 3weeks, by just cutting out the crap, i was also walking 5 miles a day, to and from my wee boys school. I felt better for it too.

BabyJeano, the no bath thing is a killer for me, i love a bath, showers for the next few weeks    i cut out the coffee and diet cola too.

Coweyes, i am struggling to get back into the healthy eating this week, after my EC i kinda was abit rebellious lol, i have given myself a good talking to this morning     and i'm planning to get back on track. i am planning on have sumthing to do every day just to keep my mind occupied.

Good luck ladies and have a good day xxxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

To everyone
Still in bed here too!! Sadly not had breakfast in bed  
Bought the Zita west tracks yesterday so did that earlier with lovely pessaries! I already used natal hypnotherapy which I like but fancied a change. 
Naddie which protein shake do you use? Are you still on that? 


Babyjeano, hang in there, this could well be our last time too so know how you feel   


Coweyes, I am still trying to drink lots of water and trying with my 5 a day. 


A hair cut is fine isn't it? Booked in later today and seriously need it, in that tricky situation this morning, my hair is desperate for wash but always feels such a waste when they will wash it later, believe me I can't go out but care I go to hairdresser?    Think I will try and plan something each day, I wish we knew what worked and didn't!    Let's try and keep positive! 
Xxx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Morning ladies, Well Tiny, did you go for your hair cut? Wots on the agenda today? I was just using the protein shakes from Tesco, there own range, £4 for a tin and just added sum frozen fruit, i was using Herbal life before ,but its so expensive, and they do the same thing.

BabyJeano, how are you feeling today, you feeling any better, this is a tough road for us  

AFM i'll still getting a niggly tummy    Off to see my friend and her new born baby this morning. Enjoy your day ladies.xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi there
Just up!!!!   I am very tired! Well I say just up, took little man to nursery at 730 this morning then came home and did pessaries and supposed to lay for 20mins or so so did Zita west and fell asleep! 


Haircut was good thanks, feel more human now again. Such a grey day again, off to have a shower then not sure really. Agreed to meet friend tomorrow who has had IVF (our last cycle was within days of each other and she got pregnant, we had all these ideas of being pregnant together!). So looking forward to that


I sing in a choir (a no audition choir just for people who love to sing, its fab, rock and pop songs) but OH didn't think I should go last night as on your feet a lot and we do some moves    so I didn't! Can't afford to regret anything,we have canceled going to family this weekend (its 3 hours away) as we feel it is too much but I have plans now so at least we are doing something, feel bad as little boy will miss the family and friends Halloween party but again I can't regret something .


Probably just potter today, might go for wander as not getting much fresh air.


Might look into those protein drinks, what kind of aisle are they in? Are you still taking them? I am back on pineapple juice as it is thought to help, though there are mixed views as with lots of things.


Have a great day, would love to have a baby cuddle! I found it very hard though before  our little boy came along but they say its good
Xx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hi Tiny, good for you having a wee lie in, you must have needed it. Am still have a protein drink for my breakast,i'm not good at taking milk, so this is an option for me. You'll find the protein shakes in the aisles that have the multi vitamins and pharmacy things. There actually ok to take.

Its like everything is on hold for us all at the moment, not wanting to put a foot wrong    Yip dont be over doing the singing and dancing  

Just back from seeing wee baby Leo, got a wee cuddle and a wee go at feeding him. Yeah i no that feeling about it being difficult around babies. One of my friends had her wee baby a few days after i had a chemically pregnancy back in June,i couldn't face going to see them,it was just too raw for me,even though i have 2 kids,it still doesn't make the journey any easier.  Will you be tempted to test before your otd? xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Lovely to have cuddles   


I don't know as last time time clinic told me to test early because of some symptoms and I so regret it as Clearblue positive and clinic test negative, threw us in to a horrible few days and turned out to be chemical. I believed so much it had worked and when the clinic test was negative sent OH to the shop to get Clearblue. I just don't know this time, what about you?


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

I bought a pack of 2 clear blue when i was in Tesco last nite    last time i tested every 2  days into our second week, the first 2 were negative, the the next one was positive, i then did about 8 tests after that, that were all positive     then sadly started to bleed and got the negative one, i'm not going to test until the day before going to the hosp for my test, just no i know wot i'm up against. Well, thats the paln    Hubbie has hidden them from me,   xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Pee stick police!!!   
Sounds a sensible plan, I am tempted to get a clinic bloods too this time after last time lost confidence in the tests but we have to travel over an hour for it and doctors can't turn them around quickly enough. 
Our clinic just gives us a test to use at home. 
Sounds sensible though to be forewarned.   

Don't you wish 2ww lived nearer so we could all go mad together


----------



## KateBoothby (May 30, 2012)

Hi Naddie, Tiny and others, During my 2ww (after ET even) I travelled by underground within 30 minutes to Paddington and then a 2 hour train journey to Tiverton in Devon and then a 40 minute car journey home. I continued as normal - even did some weeding outside. I had baths 48 hours after ET (as this is what the dr said - It was great to relax). I drank fresh not from concentrate pineapple juice every morning (just half a pint). Hope that helps!!! Good luck and dont google too much!
Kate xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thank you, I thought baths were out? Due to risk of infection, sounds lovely to have a soak though. 
It is so hard, just had a brief wander around the shops but so miserable here not conducive to go out at all! 


X


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

morning    wot all yous lovely ladies up to today? another day nearer testing day  

Everything seems to have came to a stand still for me, cany think about anything but the outcome   

Going to pick our wedding canvas up today, at long last its ready. Take care everyone xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

I know, it's all my mind will think about too and felling pretty negative sadly, just want to feel some thing and around this time is implantation   
    Lets have loads of that


----------



## Need1Miracle (Oct 20, 2011)

Aw ladies i hope you don't mind me joining in?

I'm just back from my ET, i originally had 3 embryos but only 1 was of good quality after 3 days. Because of this I'm not feeling positive, i feel like I'm only just getting by. I just had a walk around M&S, bought a book, and had 1 cup of tea. Now I'm exhausted, going to relax.

SAD FACE...but fingers crossed for me and you ladies. 

Sarah.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi there
Well done on one embie on board   
Sorry you aren't feeling more positive, are you off work now?


Sending lots of    
Not feeling very positive here either and I have 2 on board   , never got to frostie stage sadly
Lets   for some great news over  the next few weeks xx


----------



## Need1Miracle (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm off work, I've no immediate plans to return, i will keep myself busy though before i go   

We live in hope at the moment, i so glad for this website! x


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

come on ladies, positive thoughts bring positive results.    some people dont get as far as we have.

I no its a hard struggle, and it seems a life time away waiting on otd. wot the plans for your weekend? xxx


----------



## Lottie9 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi girls can I join in please as my 2ww has commenced today! 

Been for ET today and had one very good 8 cell embryo put back! I keep rubbing my tummy trying to wish it to grow! Feel like I'm going mad! 

Been for acupucture and he's told me bed rest for 2 days body needs to be horizontal. Worst thing is think too much. Can't actually believe after everything I've got my little embryo inside me! 

Any other tips ladies this is my first cycle so all new to me! What's the pineapple juice for  Xxxx

Love Lottie


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hi Lottie9, welcome and congratulations on your et, when is your otd?? this has got to be the longest 2wks of your life,lol. Are you working through your 2ww or you taking it easy. i have took 8 wks off work for my treatment, its gona kill me having to go back to work  in 2wks    How are you feeling after your transfer? i've had butterflies since transfer on monday. Dont no if thats a good or bad sign    xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

There is a 2ww Chat thread on the following link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=296188.60

Ladies testing at similar times with all the similar questions/emotions

Lots of ladies find it very helpful, i certainly did on both of my 2ww!



Donna


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Donna 
Thank you, I have read most of them and been back and back to 2ww symptoms thread again today!   I can never keep up with the biggger threads, I used to be on the donor sperm thread in previous cycles but just can't keep up anymore but read loads! 

Probably need a good kick up the   thank you Naddie   , I think my last negative cycle hit me hard with the biochem and at one point this time we didn't think we would get to transfer so I should be much more   and thankful   . I felt more positive last night then not so today then a little mini cramp and I feel more   again, 2ww madness   again 

Hi Lottie xx Good luck on the madness x


----------



## Lottie9 (Sep 18, 2012)

Morning girls 

Well I've got up had my shower and back in bed !! No moving for me now till tomorrow! Acupuncturist and hubby orders!!!! 

Naddie hope your feeling ok it's tough all this waiting ! My date is 6.11.12 my best friends birthday and day after my mums !!!! So hopefully good news  
Feeling ok just feel like I'm dreaming all this never thought we would get this far! Amazing really! 
How r u feeling Hun 
I've been off work since July with stress  work in a nursery and just couldn't cope anymore with it all  so time to recoupe and mentally get right hope don't take another knocking  

Rest plenty and I'm always here to chat seen as though in bed all day lol !!! This wait is a killer ! 

Donna thanks for the link  Hope your ok! 

Tiny thanks for your good wishes hope your ok too! 

Xxxxx


----------



## liontari (Feb 8, 2012)

Hello Ladies!

Just wanted to ask what you think about driving during the 2ww? I am planning to go back to work on Monday, which is the beggining of the 2nd week, and that means 40min drive one way. My nurse told me that it is ok to go back to work but I am not too sure if I am doing the right thing? Any advice? xxx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Totally fine, honestly it will be good for you to keep busy.  The thing is driving can do you no harm.  Im 20 weeks pregnant and drive 40 min to work.  I work in the middle of no wear and have to drive through country lanes most of the way.  I give myself a bit of extra time to reduce the stresses of being stuck behind a tractor, sheep, pigs etc.  The only time i am conserned about driving is when the weather is bad, but thats mainly to do with where i work, as it is so remote!


Honestly there is very little you can do to change the out come, the 2ww is horrible but coming from someone who has been through 4, keeping busy is by far the best way of coping. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Congrats Cowie   great news. 

Lottie, never heard that advice before! Enjoy your resting and let's hope it works. There are so many views, what was your clinics view? To be fair I am taking it pretty easy. Well done for being PUPO     Don't blame you for being off that is a hard job to be in. 

I now take the full time off but only because I am a teacher and it's pretty unpredictable and on your feet all day and at my age and where we are at I just feel I can't regret anything, I still question lifiting my linen and silly things   , it officially makes you crazy! This is my 9th but they do not get any easier, I also keep a diary and comparing back is a nightmare too. 

Have to go, off to lounge around at our gym while OH takes little one swimming then we will eat together - hard life!!! 
xxxxxx and


----------



## Lottie9 (Sep 18, 2012)

I have acupucture and he's told me that it's the crucial time for implanting so bed rest till tomorrow then can start moving but on feet no longer than 30 mins so I'm doing as I'm told ! Also my hubby is wanting me to rest too give everything best chance possible. My clinic told me to rest for few days then just be careful no lifting etc !! 

Xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Go for it    x


----------



## liontari (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for your advice!  This is really confusing... I think I will drive to work on Monday and then, if I feel this is too much, I will take more time off... I am now 8dp2dt so not too sure if the implantaion has already occured or not...


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Love this and just thought I would share with you, I track what might be happening, the list is near my bed!  
This is what happens in a 2 day transfer:
> 1dpt...Embryo is growing and developing.
> 2dpt...Embryo is growing and developing
> 3dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
> 4dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
> 5dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining.
> 6dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining.
> 7dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining. Tue
> 8dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells.
> 9dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood.
> 10dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops.
> 11dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops.
> 12dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT.
>
> This is what happens in a 3 day transfer:
> 1dpt...Embryo is growing and developing
> 2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
> 3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
> 4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
> 5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
> 6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
> 7dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells
> 8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
> 9dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
> 10dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
> 11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT
>
> This is what happens in a 5 day transfer (blasts):
> 1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
> 2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
> 3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
> 4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
> 5dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & foetal cells
> 6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
> 7dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
> 8dpt...More HCG is produced as foetus develops
> 9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


----------



## yankeecat (Jul 16, 2010)

Is Red Raspberry Leaf Tea a DO or a DON'T in 2ww?? So much conflicting info out there...I'm sure it's been asked on this forum, but haven't had much luck finding a thread.
Thanks!


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

I don't know but thought not as I know I took it late in preg to try and encourage little man out. Not really seen it in relation to 2ww?. Sorry


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Good evening ladies   

hope we have all had a good weekend, we are just back from the caravan, it was very very cold, had to go drain the system for the winter, looking forward to my own bed tonite.

How are we coping with the 2ww, an of us going    yet lol.

Tiny, love the day to day process of our 2ww     Hope yous had a nice meal with the family yesterday.

Lottie how are you filling your days off work? i'm loving it, but one way or another i'm going back on the 12th of November. Your otd is the day after mine.

Liontari and coweyes, i totally agree with going to work or not going to work,driving etc,its not going to change the outcome as long as your not doing to much heavy lifting,stressing, ect.

Well girls, i did a naughty thing yesterday and tested    I know it was gona be a negative, but just wanted to make sure the trigger shot was out my system. xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Naddie you naughty girl   , can't believe I have debated it but I mustn't, the chemical last time has made me very nervous . It is way too early, I can't help thinking that it may have already failed and the thought of that is just awful   , trying to be positive but feeling nothing, occasional cramp type feeling but they come and go and aren't there all the time, a serious pain in my right side woke me the other morning, don't know what that was but it hurt    Our meal was just the 3 of us but it was nice thank you, we went out today and then I worry that I have done too much, we only walked a bit looking for pumpkins! Figure the very fresh air, mud and some rain must be good for you   


Hi everyone else, watching Strictly results in my pjs! How are you all feeling, this 2ww is madness that's for sure.
Xxxxxxx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

I no, i'm bad,lol. The chemical ones are the cruelist, would rather have had a straight negative.  No, dont get the negative head on, i know its hard, i had a crappy day yesterday, ended up having a bubble because the hubbie came home from work at lunch time and when he got in he made a big fuss about the dog and i got a " hello" that set me off on one lol    

Wots your plans for tomorrow? is the wee one at nursery? xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

As it goes on the emotions just rise don't they? Feel I have been more ratty today and some of that was me questioning in my head if I had done too much 


Tomorrow it's the 2 of us which is good for distraction but not good if he isn't always co-operative as I won't lift him, he is pretty good though, very lucky, he knows there are seeds and eggs inside me and that he has to be careful  . Haven't got any specific plans though, what about you?


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Sometimes we need out and about to try and get abit of normality in our lifes, aww god love him, thats so sweet explaining that to him in they terms. No plans for tomorrow to be honest, I have been knitting for my wee granson, (step daughter from my first marriage) he's only 10 months, enjoy knitting every now and again, that keeps me occupied and stops me from snacking lol. 

was thinking about going for a facial or pedicure this week to give me a wee boost, my hubbie says i have an easy life, cheeky,lol. If men had to do wot we are doing, i dont think i would be happening. Doctor has given me another 2 weeks sick line, so one way or another i'll be back at work on the 12th of november    xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Oh, a facial, now that sounds a lovely idea! I did that on previous 2ww and that had slipped my mind!   Thank you 
Technically I am off till a week tomorrow but will have to see, going back is always hard, whatever has happened as you have been out of it for a while, all my colleagues know now as well. 

Thats lovely knitting is a good hobby, not that I can!!   Well I could but can't remember now and only ever did it as a child. 

We have already spoken to him as he is from donor sperm and the sooner you start speaking to them the better and he has been to the clinic with us - the trouble is then I think they think all people have to do this to try for babies   but as he gets older he will be clearer I am sure. He is such a sweety and so clever and thoughtful (we are biased)   

If men had to do this one attempt if we were lucky I think, OH is worse because its me he would probably be OK, I wish they could feel what we go through over this time though. xx

I am keeping my pee sticks away   
xx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hi Tiny, hows tricks with you? have you been tempted to test yet?

I have had a banging sore head the past 2 days and dont literally nothing. Sleeping has been a nightmare too.

Does your clinic do a urine test or do you get the blood test? xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Just a pee stick that they give us, would rather bloods really, last time I had bloods because of the confusion with the chemical. Our clinic is well over an hour away otherwise I would probably do that. 

I am such an idiot, I bought cheap tests today ready and they just kept looking at me (part of my logic is if a cheap test shows it it must be real - does that make sense?   I have clearblue left over from last time too), I ended up doing on this afternoon, clearly it was negative but still felt   even though i knew it would be as OTD is Sunday!!! Feel like such an idiot! 

Are you tempted? I have never tested this early. 

I think if I am tempted again it will be Thur but that would be the same as my earlier test last time (as advised by the clinic) and got the biochem so would only use a cheap test again and not a clearblue.  I know it's mad really but......

how are you doing?


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

hi Tiny, we're nearly there, last time i tested day 5, 7 and 8 and they were all negative then tested on the 10th and got a positive. But like you it was chemical, am scared of that happening again,would rather it be a plan negative. Have you had any spotting? ave had nothing,just the tummy niggles still xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
No, no spotting, you? My drugs seem to hold everything off


Getting there


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

no i have had no spotting either. Hows the hormones doing,you up and down? xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Totally! Bad nights sleep last night so felt bit of it today, off out to cinema in a bit and the girls from next door are coming to look after little boy, we never go out so quite excited  


Will you test early?


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Am not sleeping well either, to much on our minds, thats great your getting a wee cinema date with your hubbie tonite   My hubbie is taking the wee chap to his friends for a halloween party, so i'll have a peaceful few hours and 'll be in charge of the telly,lol. 

Yeah, i will test early, thinking tomorrow     this wait it bloody awful.xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hope you had a nice evening   


I am thinking of tomorrow too but   , I know it's still early but ? I won't tell OH though, he will go.   !!!! 


Film was good  


Oh, what to do!


----------



## desperate_4_kids (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey ladies. I'm not on a 2ww and I dont know if this has already been put up here but, if pg or possibly pg you SHOULD NOT CLEAN CAT LITTER. There's a chemical in cat faeces that can cause illness and death in unborn bubas. Might be one to spread around.

Just thought I'd let you know.... Just gonna put this up in the pg room too.
Sticky vibes for u all!!!  
A. Xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi A
I did know that and happily given that task to oh  


Naddie,    tested and regret it as negative, was cheap test but think it would show, trying to think may change     but .....,
Dont test!!!


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Dont think its the cat litter but the cat poo!! As your told not to pick it up from the garden with out gloves!


I am looking after my neighbours cat for a few days, i noticed this morning that its pooed on her rug!!!, im just going to pretend that i did not see it   . xx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Evenng Ladies   

Tiny glad you enjoyed a wee nite at the cinema and enjoyed the film, there still time for you, keep positive   you know everyone is different.

Coweyes i had a wee giggle at that one  

Afm, i did a test this morning, well severel tests and they were all    i feel totally different this time, but i cant celebrate just yet, having the chem last time has made us wary. xxxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Naddie                 
Brilliant news. I hope it stays but sounding positive 
xxx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Thanks Tiny  

How are you feeling this evening xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Exceptionally low tbh like it's all over, just can't believe that a positive wouldn't show something at this point, 15 days post ec. Just feel like waiting for the inevitable, not had the   yet but just feel   , until Sunday still a glimmer of hope and trying to hold on to that.   I just dont know what we will do next, we really can't afford another attempt but I so want our little man to have a brother or sister. Just feel my eggs might be declining, only my own view but that is my biggest worry. 

Enjoy your BFP, sounding really positive for you, your OTD is Monday isn't it? Will you test again tomorrow? 

I think I am going to hold off till Sunday now. 
xx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Yeah it cant be easy for you. Just hold on for sunday, you never know wot can happen between now and then.  Even though we are blessed with kids, it still doesn't soften the blow. DP isn't really saying much about it all at the moment after the last disastar. Will take otd and a scan to pass before we'll settle.Wots the plans for the weekend then? xxx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey ladies as for cat poo my friend is veterinary and she just had a baby and she got indoor cat and she said it the fresh poo you can clean with GLOVES but not 2/3 day old poo  so make sure you clean it everyday or clean up every poo ok.
Good luck 
Becky7 xx


----------



## Lottie9 (Sep 18, 2012)

Naddie did you have any symptoms through the 2ww 

Congrats in your BFP 

Tiny hope your ok xxxxxx

I'm at clinic Tuesday for my result ! This is my 1st attempt after losing all my weight to start ! Nervous xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Pretty sure definite now,will confirm with clinic test tomorrow but taking it as negative, already 17 days post ec


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Aww Tiny, so sorry to hear that   does you clinic offer you a blood test?  Thinking about you    Hope perhaps tomorrow will be different for you xxx

Lottie i have had a niggle tummy since transfer last monday, a few headache days and the past few days i have had a lose in appetite, never in my life have i had a lose in appetite   

How have you been,you tempted to test yet? xxx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Tiny, checking in this evening to see how your doing? xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Pretty low tbh, so much going around in my head about the future as well.
A good nights sleep would be fab. 
I will keep taking the pills till Monday when I speak to clinic but not seeing the point really, they don't do bloods as routine, if they were close would prob go just out of interest but they are a long way away. 
Thanks everyone
Naddie, you feeling good?
X


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Aww mrs, am so sorry   

Theres nothing anyone can say or do to easy the pain. Does your clinic offer a councillor?

Am fine,just waiting on monday now xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Naddie, thank you. 
Need to ring clinic tomorrow, have kept on the pessaries which feels stupid and just delaying AF but think clinic want to say stop them but quite fed up with taking them all as just messing with my body more. 

So much going on in head, will make a few initial phone calls tomorrow and going to get OH to do some clinic research I think - they never do any of the reading around do they? Or mine doesn't, no wonder we are so obsessed! 

What a fab call to make tomorrow xx


----------



## Lottie9 (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks Naddie xx


Big day tomorrow for me and hubby!!

Past few days I've had tummy ache on and off and a few bad cramping moments. Then Thursday and Friday last week had only once a small amount of creamy mucus ! 

Scared, nervous and excited all mixed together! Haven't done a test I'm too scared too !!!! X


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Morning Lottie,so wots the news today?   

Hi Tiny, how are you today?   

xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi there
Suffering with a cold and little man off colour too so pretty bad  night, need some more zzz

Been on to my local clinic today to see if they now have donor sperm, 6 years ago when we started they didn't, hence using a clinic a distance away and they do with no wait and no wait for tx   though they are much much smaller than Care we are considering moving as the logistics would be SO much easier, especially with little man and the costs of travel hugely reduced. They seem to have pretty good results for women of my age too!  So feeling we are making some progress, still very sad to be having to do this. We have moved our review with our current clinic which was Fri as it seemed too soon but sadly now it's not till Dec, which feels too late   But not sure in right place to have review right now. 

Need to get healthier and head in right place really.  Hoping to get AMH done soon so at least I have that data, hopefully it's not too low. 

How are you feeling? 
xx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

och thats a shame, its this weather, hibernation time,lol. You seem a wee bit move positive, although i'm sure your still abit raw about it all. You seem to be one strong lady, you have travelled this road so many times.  

I'm fine, scan in 3weeks, longing forward to that, then it will seem really. Back to work on momday<not looking forward to that one xx


----------



## Lottie9 (Sep 18, 2012)

Omg!!!!! It's a bFP   xxxxxxxx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Well done Lottie, over the moon for yous    when are yous getting your scan? xxx


----------



## Lottie9 (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks Naddie 

Feels like a dream  go back to clinic next Tuesday to make sure the levels are all ok and rising. Praying all is well. Then I have my scan in about 2-3 weeks they will make the apt when I go back on Tuesday. Trying to stop keeping looking at hcg levels on net lol as that's troubling me now too! Hubby keeps telling me it'll all be fine our problem was getting it there as only one ovary and tube ! Finally it's happened I'm amazed a little miracle  GOD IS GOOD  xxxx

How r u ? Xx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

morning Lottie, stay positive    excieting times ahead, our nurse joked to my husband that he had a taxi driver for the festive season,lol.

you hear of so many success stories and you just think, its not gona happen for us, but it has.   

i have been feeling abit sicky the past few morning and totally shattered. Hope it passes soon, i'm back at work on monday, been off for 4months,but  kinda looking forward to going back.    lol.

your husband must be over the moon too.xx


----------



## Lottie9 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi Naddie  

Yeah it feels like a dream I just keep pushing those negative thoughts away and saying my baby will be ok God has given it to me after all this time and he will take care of us  

My husband is over the moon he never doubted one minute that it wouldn't work  everything he's said the past 6 years has come true and he's an amazing man  

I'm so excited  still having cramps on and off but other than that I'm feeling fine so far  xxxxx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Did you get a date for a scan yet? so happy for you and you have a supporting hubbie too.

I am too still abit crampy, yesterday i was abit queasy,had to go back to bed for a wee nap after i dropped my son off at school. Not complaining in any way lol.xxx


----------



## Lottie9 (Sep 18, 2012)

No scan date yet been to clinic today as the cramps have been bad and I've got worked up about it all  they did another blood test waiting for result then see from there ! But tried to reassure me it's normal every woman is different and I shouldn't compare ! Or go on the Internet to google things! Feeling little better now ! 

There intermittent and quite bad but hey my bad may be not bad to someone else so who knows ! But good sign everything else is ok so I'm trying to be calm !!!!! Xxx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hi Lottie,how are you feeling today xx


----------



## Lottie9 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi Naddie 

Feeling pretty crap  keep getting the cramps had the blood test again after 2 days and bit worried the levels have only gone from 52 to 77 !!!! So I'm anxious  x


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Have you to go back for another blood test soon? xx


----------



## Lottie9 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi Naddie 

Yeah I go in the morning my clinic leave you a week then you go for another blood test I'm nervous ! Xxx

Hope your ok!


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

hi Lottie,   how did you get on today at the clinic? Am fine, shattered rife enuff,back at work today after been off for 4 months, enjoyed it to be honest    xxx


----------



## Lottie9 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi Naddie 

Been today feeling pretty low  the levels were only 311  so first was 52 then 3 days later 77 then 5 days later 311 clinic want me to go again next week xxx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hi Lottie   sorry you are feeling low. Is your level not as hi as it should be? i'm not really clued up with the number levels. xxx


----------

